# 3 1/2 month old Mini La mancha sick



## stephw4 (Jul 9, 2014)

I got Baby G when he was 6 weeks old and bottle fed him for 6 weeks. All along he was getting used to our pasture and eating very well. Then when he went off the bottle he started having green goo caked to his nose and coming out his nostrils. It is really bad in the morning. With lots of sneezing as you can imagine. The vet checked him out and gave him 8 days of injection antibiotics then an injection of Vit E. The vet seems to think that maybe our pasture grew too fast so it doesn't have enough nutrients in it. So far he isn't thrilled with the Timothy hay. Well, none of that helped. So, I started Probios and Selenium with Vit E supplement about a week ago. It also has not helped. He does have minerals at his avail and does eat them somewhat. He drinks water and otherwise seems to be fine i.e. tail wagging, eating, hanging with the other goats, sitting in my lap and giving kisses : ). His temp does fluctuate but most of the time is normal. The other goats are all fine. I would love some input on this. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you taken a temp of him? Is he alone? They need a buddy. Also get a decal sent to the vet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im confused lol...he was on 8 days of antibiotics and it did no good? What antibiotic was it and how much? still green snot? hows his temp..you said it fluxuates? how so..high or low?
hes eating and drinking ect....how is he acting sick??


----------



## stephw4 (Jul 9, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> Have you taken a temp of him? Is he alone? They need a buddy. Also get a decal sent to the vet.


I take his temp quite often. It ranges from 102.8 to 104.1. He has 3 brothers that he adores. What do you mean "get a decal sent to the vet'?


----------



## stephw4 (Jul 9, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Im confused lol...he was on 8 days of antibiotics and it did no good? What antibiotic was it and how much? still green snot? hows his temp..you said it fluxuates? how so..high or low?
> hes eating and drinking ect....how is he acting sick??


The antibiotic was Biomycin given every other day for 8 days. I don't remember how much. And yes still green snot. His temp ranges from 102.8 to 104.1. Most of the time is is 103.4. He eats and drinks fine. He is actually getting a little chunky. He is not acting sick at all. He is out with the other goats eating the pasture most of the day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Biomycin should have been given daily. Tylan 200 is a better antibiotic for respiratory. 

She meant get a fecal done. You collect fresh poop and take it to the vet for testing to include coccidia.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I believe she meant Fecal : ) to check worm load...

green snot is usually upper resp. infection...temps above 103.5 is fever...could the snot be green from alfalfa or eating grass? If you feel he is still battling something..ask your vet for Nuflor (3 cc per 100# once a day for 5-7 days)...Biomycin is not the best meds for URI ...Tylan 200 ( 1 cc per 25# every 12 hours for 5-7 days) or nuflor are better choices..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Cathy


----------

